# Anyone ever installed Dynamat Hoodliner?



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Or something simliar? I just bought a sheet of Dnyamat Hoodliner and an wondering how I should go about installing it. 

I looked at my hood and it is far from flat. I am wondering if I should try and mold the liner to all of the contours of the hood or if I should just cut it to fit and attach it all of the "high" points so it has a flat look to it? 

Seems like it would be a bit difficult to mold to all of the contours and I am wondering it would even make a difference in it's effectiveness at reducing noise.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

What is the Hoodliner supposed to do, exactly? Deflect heat back down towards the engine? Wouldn't this be a bad thing? 

Is it supposed to keep noise from going up through the hood? Why would this even be an issue?

The only thing I can see it doing is protecting the paint on the hood from radiated engine heat, but hopefully this would already be taken care of via the cooling system and the open bottom of the engine compartment and various vents.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> What is the Hoodliner supposed to do, exactly? Deflect heat back down towards the engine? Wouldn't this be a bad thing?


I doubt there is much to that effect at all. When the car is moving, I'd expect air flow in th engine compartment to take care of that problem.



HondAudio said:


> Is it supposed to keep noise from going up through the hood? Why would this even be an issue?


If your firewall is well insulated against engine noise penetration, the next most likely path of entry is through the hood and through the windshield. I can't guarantee the mechanism, but there was a significant reduction in engine noise after applying vibration damper and a hoodliner type product.

Cars with better NVH treatments come from the factory with hood tratments. They wouldn't bother if there wasn't anything to gain.



HondAudio said:


> The only thing I can see it doing is protecting the paint on the hood from radiated engine heat, but hopefully this would already be taken care of via the cooling system and the open bottom of the engine compartment and various vents.


Wouldn't bother doing it for that reason.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Job, thanks for giving me some ideas for my diesel.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> but there was a significant reduction in engine noise after applying vibration damper and a hoodliner type product.



Any guesses to how less effective if the hoodliner is used without a vibration damper?

Reason I ask is I already have the hoodliner and the budget doesn't allow for vibration damper yet.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Salami said:


> Any guesses to how less effective if the hoodliner is used without a vibration damper?
> 
> Reason I ask is I already have the hoodliner and the budget doesn't allow for vibration damper yet.


It takes very little - as you can see. I couldn't even guess, but two layers like I did is going to give you some additional barrier benefit, beyond just damping. I think I would wait until I had enough to proceed with both.


----------



## gaping46and2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Any problems with engine heat melting the dampener and peeling off?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I just installed the hoodliner on my diesel about 3 weeks ago. It did make a difference. It forced the noise down and moved it to the firewall. I did 2 layers at the firewall with raamat and ensolite. dynamat suggests for extreme results, lay down dynamat extreme first, and then the hoodliner. I did not cut the hoodliner out at all, just removed the paper and stuck it up there as best I could. It holds pretty well

Note: I used no dynamat with the hoodliner, just stuck it up there


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Keep in mind that if you pop your hood and there is a stiff trunk liner looking thing there, its part of the car's safety system. I believe its a blanket that is designed to have the fastening clips melt during a fire and then the whole thing drops on top. Not so sure i would want to remove something like that.

Juan


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm not sure of prices, but a similar product that would be better in my opinion is Second Skin Audio's Motor Mat Pro. I've talked with ANT about it a little bit and for $40 bucks I think it's definitely worth it. You put a layer of dampener down (like was previously discussed in this thread), and then spray adhesive on the dampener and the foam side of the motor mat and then apply to the hood. I think when I do it I will do a line of foil tape around the edges just to protect the foam from heat, etc...


----------

